# looking for breeding stock



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a friend who is looking for breeding stock to start up his Boer herd. He has a buck and a couple of does, but he is looking for quality stock to add to and upgrade. Must be in the New england area or thereabouts, as he lives in central Maine. 

Any ideas? Places to start looking?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try a breeder search for that area.

Maybe look in craigslist or place a wanted ad.

Go to feed stores and see if they have postings on the boards.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's more he is looking out of state because there really isn't what he wants instate. I was hoping some of the New England Boer breeders on here could give me some insight I could pass along. The ones on CL up here are not the quality he is looking for.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Jack Mauldins website has breeders listed by state. They might be able to find something there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is the Jack Mauldin link

http://www.jackmauldin.com/breeders.html

Here is facebook page of New England breeders, you may be able to contact someone there who may be able to direct you in the right direction.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-England-Boer-Bash/399647846774708


----------

